# Guhong and Jigaloo



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 26, 2010)

So, I got a guhong recently. I tried lubing it with jigaloo, but it made the cube have this incredibly bad smell and began being really slow. has anybody else had similar problems and is jigaloo supposed to do that to the guhong?


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 26, 2010)

I couldn't tell you but GuHong+Lubix=orgasmic


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 26, 2010)

Did you put too much lube? The pieces will melt! IMO, i dont recommend jig-a-loo just use CRC or lubix or w/e


----------



## axe97 (Oct 26, 2010)

i put some jig-a-loo in about 2 hours ago. i only put in like 1.5 sprays in one edge piece and then worked it in for like 5 mins. while it didnt make it smell that bad, it did not make it have any improvements. i seriously need to get some lubix to test my guhong, because as of right now my guhong sucks and i like my F2 wayyyyy more


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 26, 2010)

No, I didn't. None of the pieces change shape or melted or anything. I didn't even notice that the lube was even there. It was only noticeable because it made the guhong smell weird and turn like glue. I took out all of the lube afterwards and it immediately improved tenfold.


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 26, 2010)

That's weird, since the exact opposite happened to me.


----------



## Joker (Oct 26, 2010)

Cube defect maybe?


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Nah, I don't think its a cube defect, unless the entire cube was made out of a different kind of plastic.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 27, 2010)

update your signature


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Also, I completely took my guhong apart. I found that there was some black dust inside the center caps of the cube. I took the screws out and cleaned them, then cleaned out the inside of the center cap. I lubed the screws, washer, and spring, then put them back into the cube. I also lubed the edges seperately outside of the cube. I only did a single spray for each edge. I didn't lube the corners at all. I put the cube back together, starting with the core, adjusted the tensions a little, and now it's amazing beyond belief. There is no other cube I have which can even compare to it. Wow!

Also, signature updated. The AO12 was done just now with the guhong XD. This was like, a good second faster than my usual average, lol.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Jigaloo smells good though  But it causes cancer. 
You were probably too impatient on workin in the lube.


----------



## gobenho (Oct 28, 2010)

I lubed my Guhong with Jigaloo and it totally slowed down. But I just left if for a night and now it's great  . The plastic seems super soft and I definitely made sure not to over-spray.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry for the bump, but I'm not making new threads for this.

My GuHong is dying on me. After a few months using Gigaloo on it, it has become pretty slow (I've never over-lubed it, I know how Gigaloo can melt your pieces). I cleaned it and left it unlubed for 2 weeks to test the plastic and is not even close as good as it used to be. Plus, for the first time I'm getting cube dust.

If I order Lubix, will it save it or should I just buy a new one+lubix and use this one as spare?


----------



## theace (Jan 16, 2011)

It never hurts to have a spare cube! Get one with t


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 17, 2011)

My guhong seem to have barely a effect with jigaloo.. Did no harm but go better after 48 edge mod


----------



## BPearase (Jan 19, 2011)

I use jig-a-loo in my cube it works great but you really have to let it dry and dont put it back together unless it is dry. I think this is because it tends to get sticky but when it is dry it leaves a smooth coat for about 2-3 months. And the smell well thats just chemicals my friend.


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 19, 2011)

Another tip: Don't spray to the center, if you can, spray by avoiding the core/center parts


----------

